# Hunt Test Do's and Dont's



## acemedic1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well when I first got my pup I did not have any plans on HT or anything of the such, but the more and more I research and train I think this would be alot of fun for both me and the dog.  

Let me say that I dont want this thread to bring up any arguments between anybody or generate ego trips, im only hoping to gain a little from experienced people, so lets all have fun with it.

What are some first time do's and dont's for ukc hunt tests?  There is one scheduled for october close to me and will definately be attending to watch if nothing else, but hope that I can run the Scotch man if we are ready.  

What are some hard lessons learned that you may have experienced in the past?  

What kind of prep/training is absolutley necessary to run in the started flight?  

Yall feel free to add any questions if anybody has any that I havent listed.  Also some good first time stories would be pretty cool too.  Thanks!


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 10, 2012)

do you know if it is a UKC or AKC hunt test. also if you havent read the rules for the hunt test. it will give you an idea of how the each test is set up (how many marks how long for each mark ect...)

also watch youtube videos of hunt test it will give you and idea of what is going on.

then you can try and set up a test for your dog 

I know it isnt do or donts but at least maybe give you an idea of what is going on and you can maybe set up dog and yourself for sucess.


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah its ukc.  Man ive been reading and youtubing like crazy lol, there are some pretty awesome dogs out there...I havent thought about my own test though...thats a great idea thanks


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't run the dog before he is beyond ready. For instance, for started the marks will be max 70yds in little cover and 60yds on water. IMO, your dog should be picking up at the least 100-150yd marks. OB should be very solid. Any issues will only be amplified by the environment. Other than that, its just picking up a few chickens. Have fun with it.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 11, 2012)

Go to a training day with a local retriever club (I am sure someone from south GA will chime in and give you an invite). Going to a traing day and running a mock test will help tremendously. Have fun and get ready to get hooked!


----------



## ngaduck (Aug 11, 2012)

Training days are great for socializing the dog and getting it prepared for the test atmosphere. But, as far as getting an idea of what you will see at the actual test, I suggest getting with a pro or an experienced amateur for actual setups.


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 11, 2012)

what do you do with your dog between the land and water tests, is ok to have them out on a leash or do most peoplle put them up?


----------



## brittonl (Aug 11, 2012)

Great thread & questions acemedic. Very helpful to me & others I'm sure. Wish I had experience to add & share, but its new to me as well. Best of luck to u & pup.


----------



## Drake1807 (Aug 11, 2012)

While waiting to run tests (you will wait and watch a lot) it's best to keep your dog in his crate at the truck. You can get with the marshal and get an idea on how long it will be before you run and go watch some seasoned and finished tests.


----------



## Folsom (Aug 11, 2012)

Just make sure the dog is underwhelmed. O yeah remember to breathe and have fun.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 11, 2012)

PM me and I will try to get you info on when SOWEGA HRC will have a training day before the test in late october.  You will be more than welcome to come learn about what HRC is all about and see where your dog is before entering the test.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 11, 2012)

Welcome to the WORST addiction in the world!!!!!!  Its worse than nicotine or alcohol.  First things first, enjoy yourself.  It aint nothin more than dogs pickin stuff up.  However, for the first timer, started dogs NEED to be FF'd.  Preferably through FTP.  Atleast then they understand the complete retrieve.  Like Folsom said, you want Fido to be underwhelmed.  Also, even though you can hold his collar as the marks are falling, you are gonna wanna make sure he is still somewhat steady.  Remember the 80% rule.  You hope to get 80% of the dogs training performance at a test.  If 80% of what he does in training isn't enough to pass the standard well then you're in trouble.  I urge people everyday to SLOW DOWN when it comes to testing.  Run started when the dog is doing seasoned work, run seasoned when he is doing finished work, and run finished when he is drilling finished work 6 days out of 7.  By all means though atleast go and watch.  You will meet some great folks and have a great time @ the tailgate sat night.  If you're going to SOWEGA, you might even see me there.  If you do, please introduce yourself.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 11, 2012)

Have fun. Its addicting like Joe said. 
Dont rush things. Train way ahead of what you plan on running. Like others said. Youd like your dog to be underwhelemed so he sees the set up and think, ok dad this is nice and easy cause youve thoroughly prepared him. Learn to work together well as a team. 
Oh yeah. And breath.


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys...still waiting on some first time stories!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 11, 2012)

acemedic1 said:


> Thanks guys...still waiting on some first time stories!!



introduce your pup to EVERYTHING imaginable from water to land. My first test was a tough little started test. I even had a buddy from down there tell me - "you better train in a stick pond". I blew him off. first day of water, what do you know- stick pond. my pup gets in and proceeds to try and retrieve every stick that was just a few inches out of the water on his way to the duck. Luckily he kept swimming and finally smelled it but i wish i had let him work in a stick pond first. 

the land test had a couple mowed strips in it. LOTS of dogs got sucked up the roads and away from the bird. we had trained a LOT in mowed strips and wasn't an issue for us. 

train/practice sitting behind a holding blind for a few minutes with some buddies out in front blowing duck calls, shooting guns, launching winger. My pup goes out of his mind during this time. 

practice walking from the blind to a line, sit on a bucket, and blow a duck call before the mark is thrown.


----------



## Vmarsh (Aug 11, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> a few minutes with some buddies out in front blowing duck calls
> 
> and blow a duck call before the mark is thrown.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 11, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


>



 uhm but they don't need to go through a COMPETITION calling sequence while you're running your dog.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok, you want stores, I’ll bite … I’m probably the most prime example of what Joe was saying about not going to a test until you’re ready.  Our first test really ain’t my story since RB was the one running the dog that day.  The only thing we know about a test is that we went and watched one once and it was just about the coolest thing we’d ever seen.  We’ve got a 6-8 month old conformation bred golden.   We don’t have anyone to train with, have zero experience but we’ve been chunking bumpers in the front yard and we’ve read the rules so we figure what the heck!  We were at a Coastal test in Reidsville.  This puppy is heck on a bumper but ain’t ever seen a real duck before.  Knowing what I know now it was a breeze of a test.  The field we were in was pretty heavy cover for a started dog so they’d mowed a couple strips in it and all the dog had to do was run down a clean cut path right to the duck, pick it up and come back.  RB took Tucker to the line, he watched the bird go down, sent him and he made a bee-line straight to the bird; it was a thing of beauty.  He sniffed it … looked up as if to say “you don’t seriously expect me to pick this up do you?” and came trotting back up the line big fluffy tail waving in the breeze like the show dog he is.  I don’t remember who the judges were, but they were really nice and said we’d paid our money and were welcome to come back and give water a try that afternoon.  

We’ve got nothing else to do so we hang around for water.  Tucker LOVES water … but the only place we’d ever trained was in my parents’ pond with nice clean steep banks.  That morning they’d spotted a gator in the pond they intended to use so there was a last minute change of plans and we ended up in a flat, muddy bottomed, algae covered watering hole in the middle of a cow pasture.  Mitch takes Tucker to the line, they throw the first bird, and he sends him …… nothing.   He sends him again … Tucker wades out about dew claw deep just far enough for the mud to squish between his toes turns around and looks Mitch directly in the eyes like “Really dad?”  The judges felt really bad for us and offered to let Mitch try the second bird but he said no thanks and just headed back to the truck.  

I understand the reasoning behind not running until you’re working beyond the level you’ll be testing at.  That is great advice and that is certainly the approach I’m taking with the pup I have now.  But not everyone has the advantage of a training group or experienced friends to guide them.  Sometimes you don’t know what you don’t know and it’s like having a baby, if you wait until you’re ready, you never will.  Sometimes the only way to meet the people you need to know is to jump on in the deep end.  We ended up running 4 tests before we ever got a pass and I don’t mind telling you I got a little lump in my throat when we finally picked up that first ribbon.  Along the way, I’ve had some of the most fun and made some of the best friends I’ve ever known.  I also don’t mind telling you, I learned a lot more from the failures than I ever did from the passes.  It's not the approach I'd take now that I know a little more about what I'm doing ... but I wouldn't have missed it for the world!


----------



## brittonl (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing Tag, really enjoyed ur post.


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats awesome advice thanks guys and  keep it coming...


----------



## PSEARCHER (Aug 12, 2012)

My best advice is join a retriever club and be open to their help,because there are going to be plenty of people in the club willing to help you! Have fun and get ready to get addicted !

There's a video of what you have to do when ya'll title!! http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ums/ae159/jeffrey1965/VID_20120422_141416.mp4


----------



## 12mcrebel (Aug 12, 2012)

winger marks as much as possible, im fortunate enough to have some guys close by with them.. good luck!


----------



## Salt H2O Scout (Aug 12, 2012)

*Ht*

Join a HRC near you.  Always remember that when you are at a hunt test your dog's name is "NO."


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 12, 2012)

Salt H2O Scout said:


> Always remember that when you are at a hunt test your dog's name is "NO."



 at least my dogs think thats their name


----------



## acemedic1 (Aug 14, 2012)

hey thanks for all of the advice and stories, I will be sending in my hrc stuff this week.  I started cc to heel and sit yesterday and really saw the light bulb turn on with scotch.  I am real excited about getting involved with sowega hrc...


----------



## PSEARCHER (Aug 14, 2012)

Good luck and have fun!!!


----------

